# I'm Too Old For This...



## HomeBody (Nov 29, 2015)

I recently made a forend for a rifle out of a small cherry stump. The wind blew a small cherry tree over and the stump came out with it. Easy pickin's. Lots more orange color than straight grain cherry. I wanted more. Then I remembered I'd cut a cherry tree that had a nice stump. I got my shovel and started digging around the stump. I dug for 45 min. and was in pain the rest of the day. That's when I decided I'd get my neighbor that has a big back hoe to come and rescue me. I plan on getting the roots exposed more and cut, then let him at it. Hopefully I can get it out before the ground freezes if he's agreeable to come and dig. Gary

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 29, 2015)

Digging out stumps is hard, grueling work. Hope your friend can lend a hand. Looks like you could have a nice payoff for your efforts. Keep us posted. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 29, 2015)

https://sites.google.com/site/engin...ons-associated-with-the-canal/the-tree-feller

Ever since reading about the Erie canal stump puller I have wished I could see one in action, perhaps you could put one together and post a video

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 29, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> I plan on getting the roots exposed more and cut, then let him at it.



There's no need to worsen your back. If he agrees, a backhoe will make quick work out of that little stump - relatively speaking. He will dig out all around it and then roll it out quite easily once he gets the bucket teeth under it and pulls and snaps the taproot. All you will need to do is power wash it, which is also a lot of work but not hard on your back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 2, 2015)

Kevin said:


> There's no need to worsen your back. If he agrees, a backhoe will make quick work out of that little stump - relatively speaking. He will dig out all around it and then roll it out quite easily once he gets the bucket teeth under it and pulls and snaps the taproot. All you will need to do is power wash it, which is also a lot of work but not hard on your back.



He won't have much room to maneuver in there. Other cherry and walnut trees close that I don't want to cut. We got a load of rain the last few days and the ground will probably freeze before long so this might have to wait until spring. Gary


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 2, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> He won't have much room to maneuver in there. Other cherry and walnut trees close that I don't want to cut. We got a load of rain the last few days and the ground will probably freeze before long so this might have to wait until spring. Gary


Yeah and if the grounds soft now and it gets all rutted up........that'll cut into ones creative time due to relandscaping ........


----------

